# Rebic verso il forfait anche per Milan - Porto.



## admin (1 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


----------



## Kaw (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


ovviamente salterà anche il derby


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


va beh, partita inutile... si preprari bene per il derby


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2021)

Rientra dopo Maignan


----------



## Hellscream (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


ma si può sapere cos'ha REALMENTE questo qui?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Novembre 2021)

Aspettiamo la notizia ufficiale dell'operazione ormai


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2021)

Aveva un unghia incarnita,pare gli tolgano l'arto in cancrena.


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2021)

incredibile, speravo potesse fare tipo 10 minuti in vista del derby


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


boh sarà una strategia per non dare riferimenti agli allenatori avversari, che vi devo dire


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


Boh, speriamo di averlo almeno a disposizione per il derby.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2021)

Infortunio che tutte le altre squadre smaltiscono in 5-6 giorni ma che noi puntualmente portiamo a 3-4 settimane,non si sa mai.

Dicessero cosa ha realmente e fine della storia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

A sto punto ritorna dopo la sosta.


----------



## GioCampo (1 Novembre 2021)

Stagione finita.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Novembre 2021)

E ma vai da un esorcista allora


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

Qua dentro lo abbiamo detto dopo 2 giorni che c'era qualcosa ai legamenti,ancora non è uscito fuori niente a riguardo ma lo comunicheranno durante la sosta,vedrete.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Un dolorino.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Qua dentro lo abbiamo detto dopo 2 giorni che c'era qualcosa ai legamenti,ancora non è uscito fuori niente a riguardo ma lo comunicheranno durante la sosta,vedrete.


La caviglia sarà l'unica parte sana


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


Speriamo sotto sotto non abbia qualcosa di grave


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Novembre 2021)

Dicano cosa ha veramente e la si smetta con sta pantomima


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Qua dentro lo abbiamo detto dopo 2 giorni che c'era qualcosa ai legamenti,ancora non è uscito fuori niente a riguardo ma lo comunicheranno durante la sosta,vedrete.


Lo scenario più verosimile è che comunichino l'entità del problema durante la sosta o prima della partita di Firenze.
Ed arrivederci al 2022.
I tifosi hanno diritto nel 2021 di sapere la realtà, questo oscurantismo è ridicolo e controproducente.
Diciamo di avere stile, ma nella gestione infortuni lo stile manca di brutto.
Il mio più grosso appunto di questo anno e mezzo infatti non è nemmeno il mercato, ma la comunicazione e gestione infortuni.
Da dilettanti.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo scenario più verosimile è che comunichino l'entità del problema durante la sosta o prima della partita di Firenze.
> Ed arrivederci al 2022.
> I tifosi hanno diritto nel 2021 di sapere la realtà, questo oscurantismo è ridicolo e controproducente.
> Diciamo di avere stile, ma nella gestione infortuni lo stile manca di brutto.
> ...


Che poi vorrei e vorremmo capire a che pro si opera in questo modo.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo scenario più verosimile è che comunichino l'entità del problema durante la sosta o prima della partita di Firenze.
> Ed arrivederci al 2022.
> I tifosi hanno diritto nel 2021 di sapere la realtà, questo oscurantismo è ridicolo e controproducente.
> Diciamo di avere stile, ma nella gestione infortuni lo stile manca di brutto.
> ...



Perdonami ma ai tifosi che gliene frega del tipo di infortunio che ha il giocatore? A te interessa sapere se può giocare o meno. Ti dicono che non è disponibile e fine.
Se io comunico che sarà indisponibile l'allenatore avversario già si prepara sapendo che mancherà Rebic. Diverso è se devono preparare una partita pensando che lui possa giocare ed eventualmente fare contromosse per sapere come gioca lui (che piede utilizza? Solitamente dove si porta il pallone? In che posizioni del campo gioca? ecc. ecc.).

Sinceramente non capisco tutta questa necessità di sapere cosa ha. Torna nel 2023, cosa ti cambia adesso?


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma ai tifosi che gliene frega del tipo di infortunio che ha il giocatore? A te interessa sapere se può giocare o meno. Ti dicono che non è disponibile e fine.
> Se io comunico che sarà indisponibile l'allenatore avversario già si prepara sapendo che mancherà Rebic. Diverso è se devono preparare una partita pensando che lui possa giocare ed eventualmente fare contromosse per sapere come gioca lui (che piede utilizza? Solitamente dove si porta il pallone? In che posizioni del campo gioca? ecc. ecc.).
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco tutta questa necessità di sapere cosa ha. Torna nel 2023, cosa ti cambia adesso?


Oh io non mi lamento del campo, degli arbitri, di Pioli..
Mi lamento solo della Juve che odio, del mercato perché due euro in più potrebbero metterli.. e degli infortuni!
Io vorrei solo trasparenza, per me conta.
Diciamo che abbiamo stile e poi nascondiamo gli infortuni.
Si è fatto male giocando, se mi dicessero che torna nel 2023 sarebbe meglio piuttosto che ogni giorno sentire che farà forfait.
Se imposti una linea orientata alla trasparenza lo devi essere sempre.
Invece non si capisce sta gestione, relativa anche a Florenzi Messias Baka, tutti ricondizionati ed avvolti dal mistero.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Che poi vorrei e vorremmo capire a che pro si opera in questo modo.


Molto dicono che non ci deve interessare, io non capisco.
A maggior ragione nessuno potrebbe imputare nulla allo staff perché sembra essersi fatto male sul campo mettendo male il piede.
Per cui non vedo perché dire che ogni giorno si allena a parte.. non potrebbero dire le cose come stanno?


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Che poi vorrei e vorremmo capire a che pro si opera in questo modo.


Forse per non ammettere che i preparatori sono una banda di scappati di casa...


----------



## kYMERA (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oh io non mi lamento del campo, degli arbitri, di Pioli..
> Mi lamento solo della Juve che odio, del mercato perché due euro in più potrebbero metterli.. e degli infortuni!
> Io vorrei solo trasparenza, per me conta.
> Diciamo che abbiamo stile e poi nascondiamo gli infortuni.
> ...



Perfetto, e ti sto dicendo che tatticamente è deleterio essere troppo trasparenti sulla questione infortuni, soprattutto se si parla di giocatori che magari sono in dubbio.
Facciamo che diamo un vantaggio tattico all'avversario cosi almeno sei soddisfatto del fatto che ti hanno detto l'infortunio che ha? E per carità, non ce l'ho mica con te io eh, è solo per dire comunque che non c'è alcuna motivazione reale a nostro favore nell'avere maggiore trasparenza in merito.


----------



## Butcher (1 Novembre 2021)

Chiaro che dovrà operarsi.


----------



## mil77 (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oh io non mi lamento del campo, degli arbitri, di Pioli..
> Mi lamento solo della Juve che odio, del mercato perché due euro in più potrebbero metterli.. e degli infortuni!
> Io vorrei solo trasparenza, per me conta.
> Diciamo che abbiamo stile e poi nascondiamo gli infortuni.
> ...


Il problema di comunicare esattamente gli infortuni è un problema di privacy. Se il giocatore non dà il permesso x scendere nei dettagli la società non può dire nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


100% si opera, vedrete.
Appena inizia la sosta scopriremo che avrà fatto al solita pulizia alla caviglia o stupidate simili.
Lo rivediamo a Gennaio se va bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Su Rebic Pioli è stato chiaro, ha detto che si valuta di giorno in giorno e non appena il ragazzo non sentirà dolore si aggrega al gruppo. 
Non fosse che da Milan Verona sono già passate due settimane abbondanti.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

il mistero si infittisce...neanche il sumaro o il pellegatti sanno nulla


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema di comunicare esattamente gli infortuni è un problema di privacy. Se il giocatore non dà il permesso x scendere nei dettagli la società non può dire nulla.


Non credo sia questo il caso. Comunque amen. Speriamo bene Rebic è fondamentale.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic non ha ancora superato il problema fisico che lo costringe ad allenarsi a parte. A questo punto, è difficile che l'attaccante ce la faccia per Milan - Porto.


tranquilli, altri 90 min per leao e saele.. se poi arrivano al derby morti non lamentiamoci


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> ma si può sapere cos'ha REALMENTE questo qui?



Distorsione alla caviglia, per questi infortuni si vive alla giornata, i tempi di recupero non sono uguali per tutti perchè ci sono distorsioni e distorsioni. Speriamo per il derby.


----------

